# HPI elements - proceded by dizziness



## dawn1170 (Sep 21, 2009)

What HPI elements do you get out of this?

 Visiting from TN, syncopal episode today proceded by dizziness/lightheadedness. Accu check 166per EMS., + diaphoresis, + fever/cough x1 week. Pt was standing in line x30min with sxs then passed out. Denies CP, SOB, N/V.

Someone has stated that the location be inferred, such as dizziness can be used as location. Has anyone else been told this?

Thanks,


----------



## ringalls (Sep 21, 2009)

Visiting from TN, syncopal episode today (duration) proceeded by dizziness/lightheadedness (associate sign and symptoms). Accu check 166per EMS, + diaphoresis (severity), + fever/cough x1 week. Pt was standing in line x30min with sxs (context) then passed out. Denies CP, SOB, N/V. (ros)
this is a detailed HPI
Hope this helps
Robin Ingallls-Fitzgeral, CCS,CPC, FCc, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## dawn1170 (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you


----------

